
Ask HN: Project Ideas for interns that don't have an internship - rajsripathi
I&#x27;ve been mentoring new college grads that are trying to find a job in this environment. I want to extend that further and help out students that had their internship canceled or never got a chance to get one due to the current situation.<p>I&#x27;d like to get ideas for projects that interns can reasonably finish on their own during a 3-month period. I&#x27;m willing to spend a few hours on weekends reviewing their work and guiding them. Of course, it&#x27;d be great if more people could join me to help these kids out. If the project calls for cloud resources, I&#x27;m considering paying it up to a certain limit. If there are sources where I can find these potential projects (or if you&#x27;d like to see some new feature being developed in an open source project), it&#x27;d be great if you can share them.
======
the_arun
Build a mobile app to save info about books I read already. Scanning bar code
in the book should save it in my "read" library. Useful for folks who go to
library & not sure whether they read a book or not. For eg. picture books of
my kids. Also creating multiple profiles is another bonus feature. So I can
store books by name of the kid

~~~
rajsripathi
Great idea. Will add it to my list. Simple enough to do in a short span of
time.

